# Heart Attack Hot Dogs



## chefwannabe (Jun 10, 2004)

Take a pack of hot dogs and slit each hot dog down the side. Put
cheddar cheese in the slit. Take a piece of bacon and wrap around
the hotdog. Fasten with toothpick and grill or bake in oven till
done. Remove toothpicks and serve just like a regular hot dog.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 10, 2004)

Sounds good if youre on the Atkins diet!


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 10, 2004)

Sounds good.  Unfortunately, because of my kidney stones, the only part of it I can have is the cheese!  LOL

 Barbara


----------



## MJ (Jun 10, 2004)

That sounds great! Thats my kind of dog. Any more?


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jun 10, 2004)

Yes! I forgot about that one! My parents use to serve that up when I was a kid and I forgot all about it! I always thought it was their invention. My mom was a hippie and my dad was a surfer during the Vietnam Era. Munchies, anyone?


----------



## Raine (Jun 10, 2004)

What I showed you that was good on a hamburger, is even better on a hotdog.   Best thing that could happen to a veggie dog..




Best thing on yer dawg, 'cept your lips.


----------



## MJ (Jun 11, 2004)

I just got done baking, and eating some heart attack dogs. WOW! OMG! These dogs are da bomb! I used the pre-cooked bacon. took about 13 minutes in the oven. I had to tell myself to stop eating these bacon-dogs. This is my new favorite heart killer! Thanx.


----------



## dplain (Jun 13, 2004)

chefwannabe said:
			
		

> Take a pack of hot dogs and slit each hot dog down the side. Put
> cheddar cheese in the slit. Take a piece of bacon and wrap around
> the hotdog. Fasten with toothpick and grill or bake in oven till
> done. Remove toothpicks and serve just like a regular hot dog.




I also had these as a child, 40+ years ago.  I had not thought of them since then, but now I know what I will be eating today.  THanks for bringing up a very pleasant memory.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh good, a hot dog thread!!!!!  Some of us got in trouble on another site for having a hot dog thread - go figure!!!!  We were told we had no class - I want to know how they knew me???  :P 

Take a Hebrew National hotdog and wrap it in bacon and then grill it - WONDERFUL!

Take about a 6" lengh of kielbasa, make a slit down the side to open it up, stuff it with mashed potatoes and top with shredded cheddar cheese.  Bake in oven at 350 for about 25 - 30 or so minutes.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 15, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Oh good, a hot dog thread!!!!!  Some of us got in trouble on another site for having a hot dog thread - go figure!!!!  We were told we had no class - I want to know how they knew me???  :P
> 
> Take a Hebrew National hotdog and wrap it in bacon and then grill it - WONDERFUL!


Have you ever heard the Tammy Wynette, George Jones song that says something like, "We're not the jet set.  We're the old Chevrolet set.  Our steak and martinis are draft beer and weenies..."  I think we are more the draft beer and weenies crowd!  lol  And PROUD of it!!!

Also, I told my husband just last night that Hebrew National is the best hotdog in the world.  He said they are too expensive.  Of course I have to eat CHICKEN hot dogs now.  Blechhhh!  (They do make them better these days, but give me a good beef hotdog any day!)

 Barbara


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 15, 2004)

They ARE expensive and I don't buy them very often.  I really like the low fat Ball Parks.

What about a chicken hotdog wrapped in turkey bacon?  Or is that "pushing it"!!!!  

I still like that old childhood favorite - hotdogs wrapped in crescent rolls - now there's a feel-good meal.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 15, 2004)

Kitchenelf,

I will have to try that!  I'm not supposed to eat (much) beef or pork, but chicken and turkey are both ok.  I dream of the good old days when I could eat anything I wanted without gaining weight or getting kidney stones!!!

 Barbara


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 15, 2004)

{{{{Barbara}}}}

Kidney stones can't be fun.  I think you were the one that said you drink a lot of lemonade or use a lot of lemons?  Does the acid from the lemons help dissolve them or what?  Will they eventually go away?  Or are you just prone to having them forever?

If you have a Kitchen Aid stand mixer with a sausage attachment you might seriously want to look into making your own chicken sausages or turkey sausages - it could make your tummy and your tastebuds VERY happy!!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks Kitchenelf!  The citrates in the lemonade act (as my urologist said) like Slick 50 to keep the calcium and whatever the other thing was (brain dead today!) from joining up.  Also, drinking a lot keeps things moving and helps keep them from forming.  

I never had a kidney stone in my life until I moved to South Carolina.  They are much more prevalent in the south, especially among men from 20 to 40 years of age (How did I, a woman in my 40s, end up so "lucky?").  My eating and drinking habits didn't change when I moved here from California, but the doctor said you become dehydrated much more easily here.  I hope and pray that I will not have this problem forever!  Giving birth was much less painful!!  I would love to go back to eating some of the foods I am supposed to cut out or limit now.  I just have to cut down on some foods, but currently I am trying to avoid them altogether if I can to try to stop this problem.  Especially if something I think might true really is true.  Sorry to be so cryptic, but that's all I can say right now.  I can tell all in a few days, hopefully.  

 Barbara


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 15, 2004)

Have I said yet that I understand cryptic??????


----------



## Raine (Jun 15, 2004)

You really should try ome of this on a hotdog. It is out of this world. And it is good on lots of other things as well.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 16, 2004)

I loooooooooooove mustard chow chow!!!!


----------



## Raine (Jun 17, 2004)

This probably different from any you have had.  We haven't found any that is like it.


----------



## Hamburger Kid (Jun 23, 2004)

Yeah I make these all the time. I like to call them "texas tommys"


----------



## Robt (Jun 27, 2004)

When I visit some family in -actually near Chicago- I get taken to a place that sells Viena Beef sausages in a hot dog called a: "*Chicago Red Hot*".

When I've had the best of these,  they are beyond compare.  A steamed bun-not Wonder bread but close, A steamed frank-  not sure thats the right name for a wiener about 3/4" diameter,  relish, tomatoe, onion, a little medium heat waxy chilli-pickeled, mustard-the yellow kind that all us snobs diddain,  and most importantly--*CELERY SALT*!

Half way thru I'm sure I've died and gone to heaven so I order another.

We had a place here in Seattle that came close- the fellow had pictures of his uncle selling "the same " product called the same but who knows.  They closed down and a poor quality fish and chips place started making them-- died green sweet relish for gosh sakes...

Think they'll be a hot dog cart on the road to heaven?


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 31, 2004)

Try this......make some Cream of Chip Beef....and use it as topping instead of the usual toppings on your hotdog and bun.


----------

